# PHP-Scripte werden nicht ausgeführt

## dude75

Hallo

Um mySQL zu verwalten, habe ich mir phpmyadmin installiert. Dazu habe ich emerge phpmyadmin ausgeführt. Dabei wurden neben Apache auch einige andere Programme gemerged. 

Wenn ich jetzt jedoch die Startseite von phpmyadmin aufrufe, erhalte ich denn Quelltext von phpmyadmin. Was muss ich noch einstellen, damit PHP-Scripte ausgeführt werden.

Bastian

----------

## de4d

schaumal in httpd.conf

da muss irgendwie sowas wie

```

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

```

stehen

----------

## chaos2

apache mit -D PHP starten

----------

## dude75

Hm

ich denke mal das die httpd.conf bei Gentoo apache.conf heißt oder?

Was ich nun unter /etc/apache gefunden habe ist ein weiterer Folder (addon-modules) in dem sich eine mod_php.conf befindet mit dem von Dir beschriebenen Inhalt.

Wird diese Datei nicht automatisch in der apache.conf eingebunden, oder was muss ich unternehmen, damit diese mod_php.conf ausgeführt wird?

Bastian

----------

## dude75

Hm -D PHP steht in der /etc/conf.d/apache drin

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

```

 * To have Apache run php programs, please do the following:

 * 1. Execute the command:

 *  "ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/mod_php-4.3.0-r2/mod_php-4.3.0-r2.ebuild config"

 * 2. Edit /etc/conf.d/apache and add "-D PHP4"

 *

 * That will include the php mime types in your configuration

 * automagically and setup Apache to load php when it starts.

```

----------

